# Traveling to the U.S. for exercises



## alexbarnia (8 Nov 2016)

Just a simple question, when going to the U.S. for drills/exercises does one travel normally going through the civilian entry or do you take a plane from a base in Canada which you are stationed at to the base you are going to in the U.S.?


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 Nov 2016)

If your unit is going to an exercise in the US I would think that you would fly CAF to the location of the exercise.


----------



## brihard (8 Nov 2016)

Totally depends. I've bussed it from Ottawa to Fort Drum in New York and Fort Knox in Kentucky. In both cases we came through a civilian port of entry. When we went to Fort Bliss we flew charter from Ottawa Airport right to the base if memory serves.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (8 Nov 2016)

alexbarnia said:
			
		

> Just a simple question, when going to the U.S. for drills/exercises does one travel normally going through the civilian entry or do you take a plane from a base in Canada which you are stationed at to the base you are going to in the U.S.?



When I went to South Dakota, it was a pretty neat experience. First time doing multinational exercise, we were flown on CF Service Air through a private terminal at the local international airport directly to Ellsworth Air Force Base and back again at the end.

We didn't have to wait for security screening or check in, and customs was said and done in 5 minutes. Really fantastic.

Those from out of town and in small numbers were flown or bussed down to the hub airport where they met up with the main travelling body (us).


----------



## George Wallace (8 Nov 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Totally depends. I've bussed it from Ottawa to Fort Drum in New York and Fort Knox in Kentucky. In both cases we came through a civilian port of entry. When we went to Fort Bliss we flew charter from Ottawa Airport right to the base if memory serves.



Exactly.

It will depend on where you are coming from, where you are going, how many of you are going, what equipment and supplies you may be taking with you, time of year, type of transportation you are taking, facilities available for transportation, and other considerations.

You may drive down in a military vehicle and cross through a border crossing like any other traveler.  You may fly in a military aircraft from one base to another military base.  You may fly commercial air from one civilian airport to another civilian airport.  You may travel on a navy ship to either a US Naval facility or a civilian port.  You could fly a military aircraft to a civilian airport.  You could travel any of those or combination of those.  There is no one way to travel to or from the US.


----------



## mariomike (8 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You may drive down in a military  vehicle



That's the way we always went to and from Fort Drum.


----------



## Pusser (8 Nov 2016)

Easiest way is by ship.  There is generally no security check and the customs clearance is usually a quick chat between a lone Customs Officer and the ship's Supply Officer.  Generally US Customs has absolutely no interest in what individuals are carrying and only cares about anything the ship intends to leave behind (which is usually nothing).


----------



## Gavin (24 Jul 2018)

You may drive down in a military  vehicle


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Jul 2018)

Back in my day we rode in the back of a Deuce to Ft Lewis and Yakima. I suspect that if your not driving, you be on a bus. Your unit should have posted Orders for the move.


----------



## dimsum (24 Jul 2018)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Back in my day we rode in the back of a Deuce to Ft Lewis and Yakima. I suspect that if your not driving, you be on a bus. Your unit should have posted Orders for the move.



That was almost 2 years ago - I hope he figured it out by then


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Jul 2018)

I plead not enough coffee...... [:-[


----------



## dapaterson (24 Jul 2018)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I plead not enough coffee...... [:-[



There is never enough coffee.

https://media.giphy.com/media/Dy5InLmd7AZm8/giphy.gif

EDIT: Does the board software not support animated GIFs?


----------



## FSTO (25 Jul 2018)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Easiest way is by ship.  There is generally no security check and the customs clearance is usually a quick chat between a lone Customs Officer and the ship's Supply Officer.  Generally US Customs has absolutely no interest in what individuals are carrying and only cares about anything the ship intends to leave behind (which is usually nothing).



Or the hard earned pay of the sailors, the tears of an over-promised to dolly (or fella), the clean-up costs of the back seat of a taxi or police cruisers!   ;D


----------



## Pusser (25 Jul 2018)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Or the hard earned pay of the sailors, the tears of an over-promised to dolly (or fella), the clean-up costs of the back seat of a taxi or police cruisers!   ;D



How would any of that happen when all we do in foreign ports is visit museums and historic churches?


----------



## FSTO (25 Jul 2018)

Pusser said:
			
		

> How would any of that happen when all we do in foreign ports is visit museums and historic churches?



Which is the result of restricting access to booze at sea!


----------



## Gavin (28 Jul 2018)

Gavin said:
			
		

> You may drive down in a  how many weight watchers points do i get  military  vehicle


----------



## eptam (15 Jan 2019)

Hello-

Would you please provide advice regarding the 3-week land survival (Combat Survival Trg) course in Washington option vs. the 1-week long version in Canada?
I understand that the Cdn version isn't available during the summer, but the WA version is available to those with level 2 security clearance.

My question is open-ended, but topics of interest include course content, location, etc.

Thank you!

Respectfully,

     -eptam

(00183 PLT occupation)


----------

